# 2 finger hinge



## hoytrook (Mar 28, 2013)

What are the positives and negatives of a two finger hinge? Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

Good stuff - less apparent movement in the hand and a smaller "pulling point " from which to activate the release - less movement in the hand 
Negatives , they beat the heck out of my hand -


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Not a hinge shooter, but love playing with them.

Had 3 two fingers so far. Stanislawskis, 2 Deuces, 1 MoreX Onyx. Sold the Deuces and missed them. The Onyx and me just didn't get along - Safety cross pin great for setting the release and training. Traded it even up for 1 of my original Deuces back. Hinge collection down to Stan MagMicro Trio, MoreX Blackjack (3 finger) and the Deuce.

Deuce set just so, I draw, I anchor, I start aiming and release the thumb barrel. I do it right and the Deuce goes off like magic. Seems set hot, but not. Set so, just holding into the wall will have it fire. Still, enough time that if something isn't right I can squeeze my index finger and hold off firing.
Different than a 3 finger, that's for sure, but once past drawing with two fingers..... Doesn't seem like the release hand moves. The Deuce is small, lose it in your pocket, super light. Stans are super simple to adjust with allen wrench, no dang moon to mess with.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

dua lam pa said:


> Good stuff - less apparent movement in the hand and a smaller "pulling point " from which to activate the release - less movement in the hand
> Negatives , they beat the heck out of my hand -


X2 ^^^

I like feel of the shot, but at heavier draw weight, it's rough on the fingers.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

I've shot a Tru Ball HT-2 ever since they came out. I feel the fewer the fingers,the better the repeatability is on the release.
In other words it cuts down on the argument of the fingers, where the pressure should be.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Trykon Mike said:


> I've shot a Tru Ball HT-2 ever since they came out. I feel the fewer the fingers,the better the repeatability is on the release.
> In other words it cuts down on the argument of the fingers, where the pressure should be.


Understandable, but then more 3 and 4 finger hinges are called upon for all venues of archery than 2 finger hinges...One should try to use a 2 finger before making the leap.....


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

When I tried one, it seemed that it was more critical that you position it in your hand exactly the same every time. 

This makes it a pretty good training tool since you should hold any release exactly the same every time regardless of what type it is. 

Allen


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Understandable, but then more 3 and 4 finger hinges are called upon for all venues of archery than 2 finger hinges...One should try to use a 2 finger before making the leap.....


I started out with a 4 finger, which is how I learned to shoot a hinge. Then I switched to a 3 finger, shot it for a couple of years.
Now I am loving the 2 finger, guess I'm an exception to the rule


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Trykon Mike said:


> I started out with a 4 finger, which is how I learned to shoot a hinge. Then I switched to a 3 finger, shot it for a couple of years.
> Now I am loving the 2 finger, guess I'm an exception to the rule


Got cha. I just meant for those new to a hinge.


----------



## hoytrook (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks I have a three finger stared on a 4 finger. Like the three finger but someone told that 2 was better but never explained why.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

not better or worse. with a two finger you have to have a fairly well developed rotation in your back tension execution. if you do, the a two finger might be al the input you need to get the shot away. as you increase the number of fingers, you increase the rotational input at the release, in the execution.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I know several folks that shoot their 3 finger as a 2 finger, just tuck the 2 little fingers behind. I've tried it, not for me, but I like the practice of seeing where the pivot point is with a 2 finger execution.


----------



## Philhair (Apr 7, 2013)

I have to fight the urge to cheat a bt release. To develop discipline I practice shooting my hooker as a two finger then shoot it as a 3 during tournaments to speed it up a little. My execution is solid as a result.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i have shot 2 finger hinges alot and shot them well,but i always have to quit because i seem to get some nerve damage in hand and arm ,so i now only use a 3 finger hinge.but i do mis the accuracy of 2 finger hinge but not mis the pain. good luck


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

Trykon Mike said:


> I've shot a Tru Ball HT-2 ever since they came out. I feel the fewer the fingers,the better the repeatability is on the release.
> In other words it cuts down on the argument of the fingers, where the pressure should be.


x-3 on the HT-2 one of the best hinges on the market today and to me it is really comfortable to shoot. i have a sweet spot two finger and an ultra -2 but i shoot the ht-2 all the time.i wish they made a brass two finger,i like the heavy feel of the release.


----------



## Joe Ryan (Jun 8, 2014)

I will never use any but the deuce ! Once anchored, you can really isolate the shoulder muscles required to execute the shot. The big shoulder muscles are not as prone to minor disturbances or nervous twitches, therefore, form is more repeatable . I have beefy strong hands, and the deuce keeps me from overpowering the shot.. IMHO


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

i's all about how well developed you rotation from rhomboid contraction is. ....
if you get allot of rotation from your back tension execution, you don't need to introduce more outside leverage , or "rotational input", from employing more fingers to pull on the outside of the release body to help induce rotation. they are no more accurate or less accurate, or better or worse.....there is actually a "purposeful bio-mechanical reason", hinges are made in different finger numbers and it has nothing to do with simply "individual preference" either.


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

I'm reading a lot of answers but nothing that fits my situation, when I'm struggling, I always drop back to two fingers, I shoot an Tru Ball BT Gold 3 finger, but I draw it with two fingers then place the third finger as I'm coming to anchor.
I've never had an accident drawing with two fingers, three or four fingers yeah it's happened.
So to me the two finger approach is safer during the draw, makes me more consistent, and that builds confidence.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I shoot every hinge like a 2 finger I basically relax my pointer finger and pull through with my middle finger, so a 2 finger really works out good. I also feel like I get a real solid anchor against my jaw with it I'm shooting a 2 finger black hole and really like it but can't get to far away from my 3 finger longhorn


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

aread said:


> When I tried one, it seemed that it was more critical that you position it in your hand exactly the same every time.
> 
> This makes it a pretty good training tool since you should hold any release exactly the same every time regardless of what type it is.
> 
> Allen


I got your number wrong Alan

Read ur pms And call me. 

Blue X


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

some of us have been struggling for years with our back tension releases but i do shoot better with it and still do like my old 2 finger stano,except for hand numbness and arm nerve pain,so i quit using all 2 finger releases.and just shoot a 3 finger hinge called a carter honey -do now ,with this release it has a safety and i do not get any nerve numbness or nerve pain,but i still do think i can shoot the old 2-finger stano the best ! good luck


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

As I said in my earlier post I shoot a 3 finger with 2 fingers it doesn't matter what release it is if its a four finger or what you can shoot it with two fingers, so it's easy enough to try it without the expensive buying a separate new release, I've seen guys hack that third or fourth finger off, so try it you never know if u dont at least try it.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

A two finger will give a more pure motion. The reason they are not widely used is the draw weights many guys shoot in 3-D. As mentioned, when shooting higher draw weights a two finger can be really rough. When the shot really counts a 2 finger is still my first choice.


----------

